# water



## want2goallpygo (Aug 20, 2003)

if my water smells like fish, does it mean i dont have adequate filtration?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

probably overfeeding is the main cause of smell from the tank
only feed them what they can eat in 15 minutes after that throw it all away


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Its not that but what you need to do is add carbon to get rid of the smell.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Both are good. Also more frequent water changes.

How often do you feed, what do you feed, what type of fish, how many, what size tank, what kinda filtration do you have, do you have a pic of your gf or wife, how often do you do a water change? ALL of these would help us out.


----------



## want2goallpygo (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Weekly water changes and some new carbon add you should ok.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Agreeeeeeed...
Add carbon for the smell.....but reduce feeding to 15 minutes and remove any 
uneaten food with the hour. Standard practice!!!
Later Str8


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Add more carbon to your filters.
Plus what everyone else said.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mpdt said:


> Weekly water changes and some new carbon add you should ok.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont use any carbon in my tanks unless removing meds. When I feed my fish, I will leave food overnight if they didnt finish everything I have given them, hell I have left meat in for a few days on accident (it was hidden)...and I have never had any my tanks smell once it was fully cycled. 
I do think the smell could be caused my too little filtration. If you have enough filtration, leaving food in overnight should not have any effect on the water.

Carbon may help a smelly tank but I would first want to know why it is smelling because it is not normal...IME


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yep, I totally agree with GG. Carbon removes essential trace elements from the water. A smelly tank might have perfect water. Try to stick with natural remedies as much as possible, but i keep some spare carbon in case of meds or a bad smell. But i would definately advise taking out and replacing with lava rock when the smell clears. I try to use some coral chips in my filter to, to buffer PH higher so i dont ever have to use any kind of ph regulation and i never ever check my parameters because im confident that a tank with a gould filter substrate without the use of carbon does not need to be watched.


----------

